
Show HN: Qase.io – a free test case management tool for Dev and QA teams - nik3r
https://qase.io
======
nik3r
I've started this project about two years ago. I was looking for a TMS to
setup basic QA processes in a company i worked in. I've checked several
different applications and thought: why all test case management tools has
such weird user interface. It can be much better and i have all necessary
skills to do better. So that's why i'm here - to introduce a product i did.

~~~
borracciaBlu
Hi nik3r do you have any screencast using the product? If so, could you share
the links pls?

~~~
nik3r
Softwaretestingmaterials.com has published a good tutorial 2 days ago:
[https://www.softwaretestingmaterial.com/qase-test-case-
manag...](https://www.softwaretestingmaterial.com/qase-test-case-management-
tool/) It can be useful for now.

